# Thinkpad T400 can't resume from suspend with new Xorg



## blackhaz (Oct 9, 2014)

Dear All,

Probably beaten to death but I can't find a solution. I am on 10.0 with new xorg repo enabled. After resume, screen is garbled. Have to Ctrl+Alt+F1, Ctrl C to kill the X, then blindly type "startx" (on a black screen) to get it back. Any way around it? That's pretty much end of FreeBSD desktop joy for me because new Xorg is now required due to the recent cairo update. 

SOS!


----------



## tankist02 (Oct 9, 2014)

Try 10.1 RC?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 10, 2014)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Newcons


----------



## blackhaz (Oct 10, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

